# PL Jupiter 2 molds



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

Sorry if this question has been asked already, but what became of the J2 molds after PL was bought out? Will someone ever re-release this kit?


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

I am hopeing Moebius will do their own version of the Jupier 2. An 18" In diameter would be cool! And a complete Upper deck with figures.......
What!?... I can dream can't I??????


----------



## BrianM (Dec 3, 1998)

...I heard the molds were damaged in a train wreck.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

OH NO!! Not another train wreck!


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

Getting harder around here to get answers without the clowns coming in and taking a leak on your thread.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Looner Moddles 16 inch job ain't so bad.


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

Admiral Nelson said:


> Getting harder around here to get answers without the clowns coming in and taking a leak on your thread.


Serious answer: Those molds should still be in possession of RC2 along with the other Polar Lights molds. Now, what will happen if and when RC2 sells their model tools is anybody's guess. Hopefully the new owner of the AMT, MPC and Polar Lights molds will realize the signifigance of the Jupiter 2 molds and release the kit in the not too distant future.

I, like others, would like to see Moebius Models do a larger and more accurate J2 in the future. 

I hope whoever buys RC2's tooling will not destroy the Jupiter 2 molds or any of the Polar Lights molds.


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

Y3a said:


> Looner Moddles 16 inch job ain't so bad.


PL was much better. I just hope the model is re-released again.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

beatlepaul said:


> I am hopeing Moebius will do their own version of the Jupier 2. An 18" In diameter would be cool! And a complete Upper deck with figures.......
> What!?... I can dream can't I??????


I already put in a request to Moebius for an 18" J2. He stated one is on the drawing board for late next year, he is just trying to figure out how to make it better than the PL one. I stated bigger, and he was appreciative of the suggestion. Whatever he does with the J2 I will probably get it. I love that ship (despite its inaccuracies), and would gladly buy one bigger, even at the Seaview price.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Admiral Nelson said:


> Getting harder around here to get answers without the clowns coming in and taking a leak on your thread.


You must be one of those grown up. Now back to playing with my Jupiter 2.

ZooM, zOOm, Z...O...O...M!!! :tongue:


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Admiral Nelson said:


> PL was much better. I just hope the model is re-released again.


Easier to build maybe, but the profile is "less Wrong" on the Looner Moddles one. Besides, building one helps you get new skills working in Vacuform. 

I'm thinking of getting one and building a new fusion core that makes it look like the smaller Jupiter 2 SPFX model. No gear required! No interior as the front glass is frosted. The bubble just blinks and the fusion core looks like a trick with a set of small mirrors spinning inside.

:thumbsup:


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

What scale would 18in be?


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

I built up a Lunar 16.5 Jupiter Two as well. Its decked out with a full upper deck, Interior and exterior lighting. Also retracting landing gear. I made the top like the Pl Kit so I don't have to remove the whole upper hull to see the interior. I'll post picks in another thread.

Regards,BP.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

I meant to state in my last post. Moebius plans to release his new models listing for 2008 in October. His first models from LIS will be the Chariot and Space Pod. The J2 would be late 2008 if he decides to do one. He states it all depends on how he can make it better than the PL version. I told him we would all like to see a more accurate version, 18" or bigger, and working landing gear. I mentioned he has quite a few anxiously hoping he releases one. I'll keep you posted on his reply.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Just got an update from Moebius. He states the suggestions are great, and they are kicking around some ideas but a J2 will still be in the distant future (earliest fall of 2008).


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

LMAO!! WORKING Landing Gear! That is a VERY difficult task. The footpads will need to swivel, the gear has to go down n up smoothly AND at the same time, and the doors have to open and close without trapping the feet. I haven't even seen a correct Bubble insides from any manufacturer. 

WHY does every manufacturer want to put the SET(40 feet diameter) insides into the SPFX model(60 feet diameter). Pick ONE OR THE OTHER.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

I'd go for the studio model look with only the front control panels and the wierd compass layout behind the figures and have landing gear that will retract manually (similar to Lunar Models' version or like). I wouldn't care if you had to open each one individually. I know ... a pipe dream but still cool. Also, it wouldn't have to include the entire internal set. I would prefer not to include the lower decks personally. On the PL J2 I built, I opened the lower window so you could see the lower deck from the outside, but put very little detail in it (as I did the upper hull), since I felt it shouldn't really fit.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

i cast my vote for a BIGGER Jupiter 2


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

I am really looking forward to this Seaview!!I have wanted one since I was a kid(Like the Jupiter Two).Here is a link to some of my Irwin Allen stuff....


http://www.uncleodiescollectibles.com/html_lib/friends/00029.html


----------



## JPhil123 (Jan 1, 1970)

model maker said:


> i cast my vote for a BIGGER Jupiter 2


Hello, All.

The Jupiter 2 would fly off the shelves if it was accurate and reasonably priced. For a Jupiter 2 that is better than the PL kit, here is what I'd love to see:

1. Diameter 18 inches
2. Accurate scrim line assembly for behind the front viewport/control console units to match, lets say, the Jupiter 2 interior as seen in "The Derelict" episode (I'd like to see a more reasonably priced kit so we can build multiple versions, maybe one option would be to make a separate "super-deluxe" interior kit)
3. More accurate viewport frame (frame and clear viewport is an important feature)
4. Accurate fusion core (with the fins). The PL one is too small.
5. Detailed wells for the landing gear, but make it so the model can be displayed in flight or in a landed mode.
6. The NGS scanner assembly that John Robinson went out to repair in the pilot episode.
7. An accurate ramp piece to the main hatch (if one wanted to display the model in a crashed mode).
8. Accurate exterior detail lines (maybe include the atomic engine ingress door for the lower level exterior).
9. Optional parts to help the builder assemble a Gemini XII version, if desired (like maybe an alternate, longer viewport frame and a larger but less detailed fusion core
10. Separare kit(s) having in-scale chariot, pod, and campsite gear.

Regards,
Jim


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

I never understood the bench seats PL made with the J2. Weird. Anyone know the *real* reason for the screwup?


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

JPhil123 said:


> Hello, All.
> 
> The Jupiter 2 would fly off the shelves if it was accurate and reasonably priced. For a Jupiter 2 that is better than the PL kit, here is what I'd love to see:
> 
> ...


the interior will not scale to teh SET interior. 
The landing gear wells on the SPFX model had no detail.
The SPFX model didn't have the control consoles.
It DID HAVE crash doors upper n lower. 
The Gemini 12 saucer is a different profile than the Jupiter 2.
The SPFX model has very little exterior detail...NO DOOR LINES AT ALL!

DO NOT try and reconcile the Set to the SPFX model. Apples n oranges!
Did the SPFX have straight sides like the SET?? Why not make your model like that? Straight sides and a DOOR! The full size Jupiter 2, the Set and the 4 foot SPFX and 10 " SPFX models are ALL different. No two have the same profile, are the same scale diameter, or have the same surface details!


AAAUUUUGGGHH!!!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

As much as I like the "standard" Jupiter two, I actually prefer the Gemini 12. I like the larger viewport and profile. It's actually a more believeable version of the ship. No lower deck, no landing gear ETC...Now an 18" version of this version of the Jupiter two(Yeah I know, it's the Gemini 12) WOULD BE COOL!!!The actual miniature is still around somewhere.


Regards,
BEATLEPAUL


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

If you're chatting with Moebius, I'd love for that chariot to be a nice scale with figures of the full family, Smith and the Robot, some typical gear to distribute around, and the obligatory diorama base for us Aurora-philes.

Maybe even a means to interlock the base with a future Cyclops figure too.

Huzz


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Dave Hussey said:


> If you're chatting with Moebius, I'd love for that chariot to be a nice scale with figures of the full family, Smith and the Robot, some typical gear to distribute around, and the obligatory diorama base for us Aurora-philes.
> 
> Maybe even a means to interlock the base with a future Cyclops figure too.
> 
> Huzz


Go to his site and send him an e-mail. He seems really nice and always answered my suggestions. He may be too far in the planning stages now since they are supposed to officially announce the kit for 2008 in October but it wouldn't hurt to try.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Y3a said:


> the interior will not scale to teh SET interior.
> The landing gear wells on the SPFX model had no detail.
> The SPFX model didn't have the control consoles.
> It DID HAVE crash doors upper n lower.
> ...


Then what do you recommend Moebius construct if he does a J2?


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

beatlepaul said:


> As much as I like the "standard" Jupiter two, I actually prefer the Gemini 12. I like the larger viewport and profile. It's actually a more believeable version of the ship. No lower deck, no landing gear ETC...Now an 18" version of this version of the Jupiter two(Yeah I know, it's the Gemini 12) WOULD BE COOL!!!The actual miniature is still around somewhere.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> BEATLEPAUL


Well, you could always convert an existing lunar kit by scratch building a larger viewport, filling in the porthole, hatch window and radar mast recesses, and use your excellent skills at creating another flight deck interior in the same manner as the pilot episode. No need for a control panel at the viewport, and the central astrogator, if memory serves correctly, was on a pole which elevated up into the top dome. And no landing gear, either. :wave:


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Done!

Huzz


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Opus Penguin said:


> Then what do you recommend Moebius construct if he does a J2?


1. a 10" diameter model of the Gemini 12 that was used to represent the Jupiter 2 in flight for those far shots. No gear, blinking light in bubble, and large flat fusion core. Maybe add 48 LEDs for the fusion core effect.

THE 10 Inch GEMINI 12 model









2. a 2 foot model of the SPFX model. Perhaps add the stuff you'd nee to make a radio controlled SPFX model, with working gear, and pad doors, mechanical spinning core lights and "V" shaped 1/2 circle in the bubble. Maybe a launch gantry and towers with lights?









THE 4 FOOT GEMINI 12 on the pad

A GOOD SHOT OF THE 4 Foot JUPITER 2- NOTICE PROFILE DIFFERENCES!


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

You might want to make those suggestions to Moebius. I am not sure what limitations he has and what would be cost prohibitive, but we can always suggest.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Well, I have a four foot hull, pulled from a set of molds of the restored Hero SPFX model, a Lunar Models 2 footer, 3 of the Polar Lights models (STD, test for rotating stuff prototype, Gemini 12 'Kinda') a really old (1988 era) 16 inch Lunar Models, a SFMA 5 incher, the Lunar Models all resin "Popular Version" and the Johnny Lightning 1.3" metal model, so I'm all full up on Jupiter 2's.


----------



## JPhil123 (Jan 1, 1970)

beatlepaul said:


> As much as I like the "standard" Jupiter two, I actually prefer the Gemini 12. I like the larger viewport and profile. It's actually a more believeable version of the ship. No lower deck, no landing gear ETC...Now an 18" version of this version of the Jupiter two(Yeah I know, it's the Gemini 12) WOULD BE COOL!!!The actual miniature is still around somewhere.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> BEATLEPAUL


Hello!

Another Gemini XII fan. I prefer the Gemini XII and I've recommended the Gemini in the past (also to PL when the Jupiter 2 came out), but never really expected one to be ever made as a real kit. You know, maybe the way to go is to ask for what has not been done before as a top quality injection molded kit: An accurate Gemini XII model (12 inches in diameter), with the different Gemini XII profile, larger viewports, and the other differences, AND with the launch tower assambly and tractors. It would be a complete launch diorama (just like the BW the picture posted in this thread). It would be closer to being cannon as well. The 12 inch diameter is because there would be the other goodies (launch tower and so on). Someone once told me at a show that a Gemini XII is too obscure, and that is why it would not ever be done as a kit...(oh, I have to go now: I need to go to the store and get some batteries to replace the ones in the "Star Trek: The Cage" Enterprise replica I just got, which I display next to my Polar Lights Pilot version Enterprise model). Different versions of ships are not obscure in my opinion.

Also...is anyone interested in seeing the F12 Fuel Barge as a kit (either in scale with the Gemini XII, or with a mini Jupiter 2)? I'd also love to see the F12 as a kit. I wonder how you all feel.

Regards,
Jim


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Working landing gear?????


Yeah that would be ambitious.

While a larger size would be nice, I would hope that they NOT do a even 18in. if it doesn't work out to be a regular scale.

So whats the 'diameter' of the 'real' J2??


----------



## JPhil123 (Jan 1, 1970)

Hello.

Check out my Gemini XII replica....

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showfull.php?photo=19196

It was professionally made from a heavily modified PL Jupiter 2....the model is sweet!
Jim


----------

